# Herbstblühende Iris



## Nymphaion (7. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

seit einigen Jahren sammeln wir auch __ Iris barbata. Sie ist zwar keine Teichpflanze und braucht zum Gedeihen trockenen Boden, aber vom Aussehen her passt sie hervorragend in die Umgebung des Teiches, denn sie hat das typische Blatt der __ Schwertlilien. Bei vielen Teichen ist die Umgebung außerhalb der Folie auch sehr trocken, und genau für diese Situation ist Iris barbata die perfekte Pflanze. 

Iris barbata blüht bei uns in Mitteleuropa normalerweise von Ende Mai bis Ende Juni. Einige wenige Sorten blühen ein zweites Mal im Herbst. Sie sind dadurch besonders wertvoll für uns, weil sie in einer blütenarmen Zeit nochmals Farbe in die Umgebung des Teichs bringen. Nach unserer Beobachtung hält die zweite Blüte im Herbst deutlich länger als die erste Blüte im Frühling. 

Dieses Jahr hat die Nachblüte bei uns im August begonnen und seither sind immer einige Sorten in Blüte. Aktuell blühen diese Sorten:

 

Iris barbata 'Champagne Encore'

 

Iris barbata 'Jurassic Park'

 

Iris barbata 'Lenora Pearl'

 

Iris barbata 'October Sky'

 

Iris barbata 'Stairway to Heaven'


----------

